# GT ZASKAR X = wer weis was drüber ??



## MEGATEC (8. September 2007)

Hi,
ich hab im Kleinanzeigenteil unserer Zeitung nen GT ZASKAR X entdeckt.
Laut Aussage des Verkäufers ist es ein Sondermodell aus dem Jahr 2000 des ZASKAR bei dem alles auf Leichtbau getrimmt ist.Laut Aussage des Besitzers ist das Bike mal sehr Teuer gewesen : er hat 2001 dafür 2999,- Euro gezahlt.
verbaut sind LX ( Kurbel ) XT (Umwerfer ) und XTR Parts ( Schaltung ) und ne FORMULA Disk ( mit 4 Schrauben Befestigung ).
Zustand ist gebraucht aber ohne Mängel.
Bilder hab ich leider keine : war zu dunkel !

Nun wollt ich von Euch mal wissen :
- ist das ZASKAR X ne Sonderedition ?
- wenn ja : wieviel wurden davon gebaut ?
- was ist an diesem anders als an nem normalen ZASKAR
- war der Preis so hoch ?
- was ware des Bike noch in etwa Wert ?
Der Verkäufer will *650,- *dafür - was mir dafür jedoch sehr viel erscheint...

Leider hab ich hier und bei google nicht viel über des Bike gefunden , einzig des Bild hier :






Und den Link hier:
ZASKAR X


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. September 2007)

Zaskar X bedeutet Zaskar 10 und ist das Sondermodell zum 10Jährigen der Zaskar Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (8. September 2007)

DANKE ! 

Kannst Du zu meinen restlichen Fragen auch ein paar Antworten geben ?


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. September 2007)

Sorry...mehr weiss Ich leider auch nicht!


----------



## salzbrezel (8. September 2007)

bei gutem Zustand würde ich sofort zuschlagen. Ist zumindest in Deutschland sehr selten. Ist halt komplett schwarz gehalten mit mattschwarzen Stickern. Die Gabel ist ebenfalls eine komplett schwarze Judy Sonderaustattung.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. September 2007)

Also ich würds nehmen für 650


----------



## kingmoe (9. September 2007)

Hast eine PN 

Wegen des Preises: Zum Vergleich: 1999 hat das Zaskar mit XTR Schaltwerk und sonst fast kompletter XT-Ausstattung und einer Marzocchi Z2 Atom Bomb 2.900,- DM (nicht Euro!) gekostet. Evtl. Hat der Verkäufer die Währungsumstellung verpasst?!


----------



## oldman (9. September 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Hast eine PN
> 
> Wegen des Preises: Zum Vergleich: 1999 hat das Zaskar mit XTR Schaltwerk und sonst fast kompletter XT-Ausstattung und einer Marzocchi Z2 Atom Bomb 2.900,- DM (nicht Euro!) gekostet. Evtl. Hat der Verkäufer die Währungsumstellung verpasst?!



genauso sehe ich es. der preis ist wohl etwas sportlich. das geraffel, das noch am rahmen hängt wird im verkauf maximal 200 bringen, dann hast du ein zaskar rahemn für 400.
die klamotten am bike sind nichts besonderes. ich sehe einen syncros vorbau, die formula ist nicht prickelnd, xt umwerfer ist auch nicht die welt und die gabel (rs judy?) kannst auch vergessen.
gibt ja leute, die gleich hier schreien, aber deswegen ist im moment alles was einen gt schriftzug trägt so krank teuer.
ich würde dem verkäufer 400 für das komplette rad bieten und aus.
my2cents


----------



## Kint (9. September 2007)

ist ja schon das meiste gesagt worden. ich denke moe wird dir per PM auch schon bilder geschickt haben... ich fass mal fÃ¼r dich und andere suchenden zusammen.

zskar X gabs nur im jahr 2000 zum 10jÃ¤hrigen Zaskar jubilÃ¤um. gabs laut HÃ¤ndlerkatalog und afaik in Deutschland auch ( also nicht nur in den USA) 

farbe heistt badasss black - gabs auch nur in der farbe. die gabel ist passend lackiert - also auch ne sonderfarbe. die judy race gabs nicht in diesem schwarzton.

der in DM gepostete preis scheint eher realistisch als die euro version der 3 mille. 

das bike hatte folgenden hintergrund:
Gt hatte / plante / wandelte sich gerade und bot das zaskar in zwei versionen an. 

der in USA gefertigten ZASKAR LE version (easton6000er alu) auf minimalistesches CC race getrimmt, vbrakes keine scheiben - serienmÃ¤ssig mit sid ( 80mm gabel) blaugelb - sah dem  ersten bike im zeigt her eure rÃ¤der faden sehr Ã¤hnlich 

udn in der ZASKAR version , 7000er alu, vermutlich made in Taiwan  roadrunner nannte sich der lack - orange, rot schwarz - eher richtung moderates CC hardtail mit scheibenbremse ( formula ) und sid xc. 

das sondermodell ging mehr richtung allround MTB - tourer wÃ¼rde man das vielleicht nenen. z
ur ausstattung folgendes...: serienmÃ¤Ãig die gefederte sattelstÃ¼tze und ebend die gabel mit 100mm federweg. weiterhin die scheibenbremse, udn die sonderfarbe. das rad ist made in USA aus easton 6000er alu. 

ist alos als touren sondermodell des Zaskar LE mit scheibenbremsen zu sehen. 

ich seh bei geringen gebrauchspuren ( mit intaktem rahmen - keine beulen, keine risse guter lack ) kein problem mit dem preis. klar ist das nict das neuste beste bike - auch dank der formula, aber 600â¬  fÃ¼r ein kommplettes Zaskar sind auch fast der marktpreis. ausserdem hats ne vernÃ¼nftige funktionelle austattung. wenns dir passt - zuschlagen .

fÃ¼r mich ists eins der shcÃ¶nsten zassis... ich mag schwarz und es ist made in usa, es ist eins der letzten echten zaskars ( 2001 wurde gt verkauft) und es ist damit relativ(!) aktuell von der geometrie. ausserdem sondermodell, etc.....objektiv betrachtet - wenn man einfach nur das beste preis leistungs verhÃ¤ltnis sucht, dann sind 500â¬ sicher die obergrenze....

mehr bilder vom xen gibts bei hemoriden - achtung gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig aufgebaut....:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=83105


----------



## MEGATEC (10. September 2007)

Erst mal ein dickes *DANKE* an alle die was geschrieben haben - habt mir sehr weiter geholfen !

Ich werd mich nun mal mit dem Verkäufer in Verbindung setzen und sehen was sich am Preis machen lässt - zumal er sich mit dem Neu Preis ja wohl etwas vertan hat ( werd ihn mal auf die Euroumstellung hinweisen  ).

Nen interessantes Bike wäre es ja auf jeden Fall - zudem ist es ja scheinbar noch ein "echtes" ZASKAR ( Made in USA ) was ja auch was ist !
Wieviele wurden davon eigentlich gebaut - weis das jemand ??
Gabs dazu ( wie beim aktuellen ZASKAR Jubi Model ) auch so ne Art Urkunde mit Seriennr. oder so ??

Wenn was geht in irgend ner Richtung, werde ich weiter Bericht erstatten und Bilder hier einstellen.

Gruß
peter


----------



## Kint (10. September 2007)

meines wissens nach nein. war auch nicht so limitiert ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (12. September 2007)

Nur so zur Info: 
Der Verkäufer beharrt auf seine 650,- !!
Das Bike hätte Ihn damals 2999,- Euro (    ) gekostet und er hätte nix zu verschenken...
In dem Fall ist das Bike gestorben, da zu teuer !


----------



## kingmoe (12. September 2007)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info:
> Der Verkäufer beharrt auf seine 650,- !!
> Das Bike hätte Ihn damals 2999,- Euro (    ) gekostet und er hätte nix zu verschenken...
> In dem Fall ist das Bike gestorben, da zu teuer !



Da hat er damals wohl zuviel bezahlt  

Trauere dem Bike nicht nach, für das Geld bekommst du immer wieder bei ebay locker ein Zassi oder was anderes Schönes von GT


----------



## Kint (12. September 2007)

naja... also prinzipiell sind Aauch 650 ok, für leute die ein xen suchen. wer nur ein gutes bike will, hat für den preis besseres zu finden. wer nur ein zassi will, bekommt bessere dafür.


----------



## kingmoe (12. September 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> naja... also prinzipiell sind Aauch 650 ok, für leute die ein xen suchen. wer nur ein gutes bike will, hat für den preis besseres zu finden. wer nur ein zassi will, bekommt bessere dafür.



100% Zustimmung.


----------



## MEGATEC (13. September 2007)

Das Bike ist heute wieder in ner Kleinanzeige aufgetaucht - ich werd dem Verkäufer nun einfach ab und an ne email schicken mit dem Hinweis das ich immer noch gerne bereit bin das Bike zu kaufen : nur nicht für 650,-


----------



## GT-Man (22. September 2007)

Der vollständigkeithalber hier die Bilder aus den 2000er Katalogen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperEva (24. September 2007)

Gabs als Rahmen auch in natur, extrem Leicht gegenüber den normalen Zaskar's vor 2000. 1,60kg in grösse S. (Ja Ja ist meins )


----------



## GT-Man (25. September 2007)

Interessant, in ballburnished hab ich den noch nie gesehen - man lernt halt nie aus. Sehr schick.


----------



## salzbrezel (25. September 2007)

> 1,60kg in grösse S



Das war auch das Gewicht des Team-Rahmens (ich glaube auch des LEs).
Nur das Race war etwa 200g schwerer.


----------



## GT-Man (25. September 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Das war auch das Gewicht des Team-Rahmens (ich glaube auch des LEs).
> Nur das Race war etwa 200g schwerer.



Das Team soll - zumindest laut 2001er Katalog - im Vergleich mit dem LE über 400 Gramm leichter sein:




Das Zaskar X sollte gewichtsmäßig eher dem schwereren LE nahe kommen, da gleicher Jahrgang.


----------



## Manni1599 (25. September 2007)

Mein 1995er Zaskar LE in Ink-Blue Elox wiegt in 16" genau 1818g inkl. Stahl-Flaschenhalterschrauben.


----------



## salzbrezel (25. September 2007)

> Mein 1995er Zaskar LE in Ink-Blue Elox wiegt in 16" genau 1818g inkl. Stahl-Flaschenhalterschrauben.



Ich meinte auch das Team des gleichen Baujahrs, also des 2000ers.




> Das Team soll - zumindest laut 2001er Katalog - im Vergleich mit dem LE über 400 Gramm leichter sein:


Mit dem LE war ivh mir ja ohnehin nicht so sicher, also war nur das Team das Leichte.
Ich würde also anhand des Gewicht sagen:
Zaskar X = Zaskar Team (nur Rahmen)


----------



## Manni1599 (25. September 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch das Team des gleichen Baujahrs, also des 2000ers.QUOTE]
> 
> Aber, dann müsste ja der LE des Vorjahres, wenn dieser (Team, "X") 450g leichter ist, 2050g wiegen (in S, 16")????
> Oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## GT-Man (25. September 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch das Team des gleichen Baujahrs, also des 2000ers.



2000 gab es zeitgleich mit dem Zaskar X kein Zaskar Team sondern als Spitzenmodell nur das Zaskar LE. Das Team gab´s es erst ab 2001.


----------



## salzbrezel (25. September 2007)

> 2000 gab es zeitgleich mit dem Zaskar X kein Zaskar Team sondern als Spitzenmodell nur das Zaskar LE.



Ok... da habe ich mich wohl vertan. Das Zaskar Team 2001 wiegt in Größe S allerdings genau 1600g (nachzulesen bei weightweenies). Ob's ein Zufall ist weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## bretho (4. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> udn in der ZASKAR version , 7000er alu, vermutlich made in Taiwan  roadrunner nannte sich der lack - orange, rot schwarz - eher richtung moderates CC hardtail mit scheibenbremse ( formula ) und sid xc.



Made in USA !!! ...und die Farbe nennt sich Mango nicht Orange !!!

org. Ausstattung : RS Sid XC , Formula Evo 9,5 Bremsen, XT/XTR Mix, Syncros Stütze/Vorbau/Lenker

Jetzt hat sich bei mir  die Ausstattung etwas geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (4. Oktober 2007)

bretho schrieb:


> Made in USA !!! ...und die Farbe nennt sich Mango nicht Orange !!!



Rischtisch! Siehe auch:


----------



## Kint (4. Oktober 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Rischtisch! Siehe auch:



und in beiden katalgen kein hinweis darauf dass es made in usa war - wobei sie bei den le's des jahrgangs im gleichen katalog sehr wohl wert drauf legten dass es drinstand. guter beweis dass es auch m-i-usa rahmen gab die nicht aus der microfactory stammen. (TT schläger aufm LE)


----------



## GT-Man (6. Oktober 2007)

Stammt das Mango-Zaskar nun noch aus den USA oder nicht? Bisher dachte ich, dass das Nachfolgemodell Zaskar Race von 2001 das erste Zaskar aus Taiwan war. 
Beim Mango-Farb-Pendant, dem XCR 1000 von 2000 sind "Made in USA"-Decals drauf:










Zumindest ist das Zaskar Team (auch 2001) das letzte "Made in USA" Zaskar. (Außer dem neuen Re-issue   )


----------



## GT-Man (6. Oktober 2007)

Aber im Gegensatz zum XCR 1000 findet man beim Mango-Zaskar auch bei der Detailbeschreibung keinen Hinweis auf "made in USA":


----------



## Kint (6. Oktober 2007)

genau das hat mich eben auch verwirrt. deswegen und wegen des anderen rohrsatzes ( 7mille - anders als beim xcr ) bin ich bisher davon ausgegangen dass... imho haben sie da schon versucht umzussatteln.


----------

